#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The confession thread!!

## Rahul.sharma2267

At some point or the other in our lives, we all have done something that we regret and moreover, that's hidden from the world! If you ever wanted to let it out, now is the time !! Let's share it with the people here !! 





  Similar Threads: First thread First thread First thread thread Introduction Thread

----------


## EvolutionX

B.Tech    
*
LOL*  :D:

----------


## Abhinav2

@^ Hahahahahaha!!!! I'm sure that was the biggest mistake each and every one of us made!

----------


## koolkroocer

LOL!!
Not often but sometimes i also feel like that was the biggest mistake i done.. but u know if in the industry we hav a stand that is only because of btech and the job problem is not because of btech its because of the population which has in turn increased competition.

----------

